# Visit to an NGO in Gurgaon named DEEP ASHRAM..



## pradeeocitm62 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sometimes life gives you everything and sometimes it takes a lot of things from you.

But there are some for whom life has always taken and gave nothing. Some efforts are necessary to make their life better and give them some of the part which you have achieved. In order to achieve this, we, a group of friends, are visiting an NGO named as DEEP ASHRAM in Gurgaon every weekend. Here is one visit I want to share with you:-

We reached the NGO at around 10:30 AM. All the children were eagerly waiting for us (because it was our 3rd visit). We met their caretaker. She was helping the children to do various activities like painting, dancing, making candles, making cards for Christmas. We met all the children and they were very happy to engage with us. We distributed sweets, chips and cold drinks to the children. They recognized us with their own names, like Sunny Thakur as Sunny Deol, me (Pradeep Kumar) as Akshay Kumar. It was really very heart soothening to help them. We helped some mentally ill children in their daily exercise and taught some basic things to 2-3 children who could study. One of the friends from us bought 50 sweaters for them which he handed over to the caretaker.

We spent some more time with the children and left around 12:30 because it was their lunch time and some prayers before that they need to have.

It was really a nice experience and I really enjoy going every weekend there and helping them in a small way I can. Some of the pics I am attaching below.


*img132.imageshack.us/img132/6483/img1010d.th.jpg

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/1041/dsc02871l.th.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/9570/dsc02881nwa.th.jpg


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ Nice exp.....b/w I cant see the pics ???


----------



## Sai Rita (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Folks

Can i be a part of your team and join you in your trips to deepashram. I am 43 yrs young lady residing in Gurgaon

Dont have a single friend in gurgaon.thts the reason

Do let me know

Rgds
Rita


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice work dude, even i was thinking of donating or spending some time in such organisations atleast once. Anyway, good going.


----------



## bhatia.dinkar002 (Mar 22, 2009)

You guys may have a look at *gurgaon.aidindia.org/  as well !


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice. Keep up the good work.
BTW you have incorrectly posted the pics, not able to see the full size pics.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice. Keep up the good work.
BTW you have incorrectly posted the pics, not able to see the full size pics.


----------



## pradeeocitm62 (Jun 19, 2009)

hope pics can be seen now.....

its a small initiative we have taken....what our team believes is :

*Fight for the Future of Young Lives. Who knows we may find the next President working in a hotel...*


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep. Now I can see those pics.


----------

